# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  مسئول ثبت نام گف این طرح(ترمیم معدل) حذف شده!!!!!!!!

## mamadsoag

سلام ب همه کاربران
من همین الان دقیقا( ۵ اردیبهشت ۹۵ ساعت ۱۶)از مدرسه بزرگسالان شهرمون ک مرکز ثبت نام ترمیم معدله برگشتم!باهمه مدارک کامل رفتم برای ثبت نام ک *مسئول ثبت نام گف این طرح(ترمیم معدل) حذف شده!!!!!!!!*
میشه یکی بگه اینجا چه خبره؟!؟!؟!؟خودشون ی چیزی میزارن بعد حذف میکنن...

----------


## hivamotahariiii

نه هنوز تایید نشده اصلا. معلوم نیست بشه یا نه

----------


## mamadsoag

طرف گفت حذف شده کلا دیگ هیچ کس رو ثبت نام نمیکنن و اصلا همچین چیزی دیگ وجود نداره !

----------


## hamed_habibi

احتمالا قراره حذف بشه یامثبت که ترمیم منتفی شد

----------


## mamadsoag

> احتمالا قراره حذف بشه یامثبت که ترمیم منتفی شد


ینی خیالمون راحت؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

فایل پیوست 53307

----------


## mamadsoag

> فایل پیوست 53307


تنکس  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## biology115

آره ، احتمالا قراره حذف یا مثبت بشه که ترمیم منتفی شده ...

با این خبری که شما گفتید ، دیگه احتمال مثبت شدن چندین برابر افزایش یافت ...

----------


## Amir h

اگه مثبت شه چرا باید ترمیم رو حذف کنن ؟؟؟؟؟ از کجا این حرفارو میزنین ؟؟؟؟؟؟
اگه مثبت شه  شاید کسایی باشن که بخوان ترمیم کنن و واسشون تاثیر مثبت بزاره

----------


## AlirezA 1522

اتفاقا من خودم همین الان مدرسه بزرگسالان شهرمون بودم برای ثبت نام ترمیم معدل مسئول ثبت نام بهم گفت واسه خرداد 95 ثبت نام می کنیم ولی نمی دونیم که به درد کنکور 95 بخوره یا نه و قراره فردا مدارکم رو واسه ثبت نام ببرم و حرفی در مورد حذف ترمیمبهم نزد

----------


## khaan

حرف مسئول مدرسه رو ملاک قرار ندین ممکنه برای از سر بدر کردن داوطلب آزاد (چون شهریه نمیده) هرکاری بکنه.
شما از مسئول امتحانات آموزش پرورش استعلام کن چون تو شهرما که دارن ثبت نام میکنن.

----------


## khaan

> اگه مثبت شه چرا باید ترمیم رو حذف کنن ؟؟؟؟؟ از کجا این حرفارو میزنین ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اگه مثبت شه  شاید کسایی باشن که بخوان ترمیم کنن و واسشون تاثیر مثبت بزاره


دقیقا درسته اولا که مسئول اعمال ثوابق و حوه تاثیر سازمان سنجش هست و ترمیم نمرات هم مربوط به آموزش پرورشه. ثانیا یکی از اصلی ترین دلایل ایجاد این طرح ترمیم نمرات بالا رفتن ظرفیت پذیرش صرفابراساس سوابق در رشته های خوب هست. خیلی ها دارن نمره دیپلمشون رو بالا میبرن تا بتونن رشته های خوب بدون کنکور قبول بشن. از مهندسی برق تا پزشکی (آزاد زاهدان) بدون کنکور داریم.

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> حرف مسئول مدرسه رو ملاک قرار ندین ممکنه برای از سر بدر کردن داوطلب آزاد (چون شهریه نمیده) هرکاری بکنه.
> شما از مسئول امتحانات آموزش پرورش استعلام کن چون تو شهرما که دارن ثبت نام میکنن.


اقای خان تو مدرسه بزرگسالان بهم گفتن هنوز سامانه ترمیم باز نشده وثبت نام رو بصورت کاغذی انجام می دیم بعد من گفتم اگه تا خرداد سامانه باز نشه پس چطور می خاین کارت ورود به جلسه صادر کنید گفت اصلا ربطی به باز شدن سامانه نداره ما کارت ورود به جلسه رو واستون دستی صادر می کنیم بنظرتون صدور کارت به صورت دستی ممکنه؟

----------


## khaan

> اقای خان تو مدرسه بزرگسالان بهم گفتن هنوز سامانه ترمیم باز نشده وثبت نام رو بصورت کاغذی انجام می دیم بعد من گفتم اگه تا خرداد سامانه باز نشه پس چطور می خاین کارت ورود به جلسه صادر کنید گفت اصلا ربطی به باز شدن سامانه نداره ما کارت ورود به جلسه رو واستون دستی صادر می کنیم بنظرتون صدور کارت به صورت دستی ممکنه؟


بله هرکسی انتخاب واحد کرده باشه و اسمش در لیست امتحانات آموزش پرورش ناحیه در اون درس وجود داشته باشه میتونه بره امتحان بده. صدور کارت یه چیز تشریفاتی هست و تایید هویت هست.

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> بله هرکسی انتخاب واحد کرده باشه و اسمش در لیست امتحانات آموزش پرورش ناحیه در اون درس وجود داشته باشه میتونه بره امتحان بده. صدور کارت یه چیز تشریفاتی هست و تایید هویت هست.


پس بنظرتون اگه سامانه باز نشه چطوری نمرات وارد سیستم میشه و به سازمان سنجش ارسال مشه؟

----------


## sh-n

اینا کی حرفشون حرف بوده که بار دومش باشه ؟
جون آدمو در میارن تا یه چیزیو به تصویب برسونن و در موردش تصمیم قطعی بگیرن !

----------


## khaan

> پس بنظرتون اگه سامانه باز نشه چطوری نمرات وارد سیستم میشه و به سازمان سنجش ارسال مشه؟


اون یه سامانه دیگه هست دوست عزیز.
سامانه ای که باهاش نمرات رو به سازمان سنجش ارسال میکنن سامانه ساهت هست.

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> اون یه سامانه دیگه هست دوست عزیز.
> سامانه ای که باهاش نمرات رو به سازمان سنجش ارسال میکنن سامانه ساهت هست.


آهان مرسی از پاسختون

----------


## hamed_habibi

*مناظره رادیویی دکتر هامون سبطی (مدیر انجمن ناشران آموزشی و نشر دریافت) ، دکتر عبدالوحید فیاضی (  ) ، سخنگوی کمیسیون آموزش مجلس) ، دکتر مهدی نوید ادهم (معاون وزیر و دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش وزارت آموزش و پرورش)، و دکتر ابراهیم سحرخیز (مشاور کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی) در مورد تأثیر معدل در کنکور، از رادیو گفت‌و‌گو احتمالاً ساعت ۱۶:۴۵ شنبه ۱۲ اردیبهشت پخش خواهد شد! 

*

----------


## salour

> حرف مسئول مدرسه رو ملاک قرار ندین ممکنه برای از سر بدر کردن داوطلب آزاد (چون شهریه نمیده) هرکاری بکنه.
> شما از مسئول امتحانات آموزش پرورش استعلام کن چون تو شهرما که دارن ثبت نام میکنن.


نخیر اینطور که میگید نیست!
اولا چون ترمیم معدلی ها داوطلب ازاد محسوب میشن باید برای هر درس پول بدن،در هر شهر مبلغی رو اداره کل اون استان کاملا بطور شفاهی(و غیرمنطقی) اعلام کرده.از 20 تومن هست تا 30 تومن.(برای هر درس که بخواد ترمیم بشه)
دوما ثبت نام دانش اموزان کاملا اینترنتی شده و یعنی اطلاعات ثبت نام بصورت متمرکز در یک پایگاه اطلاعاتی جمع اوری میشه و مثل سابق نیست که ثبت نام بصورت دستی و کاغذی باشه.سامانه اینترنتی ثبت نام دانش اموزان که در سیستم دفتردار هم مدرسه موجوده،بخشی برای دانش اموزان ترمیمی نداره!یعنی هنوز در سایت سامانه قسمتی باز نشده که مسئول ثبت نام بتونه اطلاعات دانش اموز ترمیمی رو واردش کنه.برای همین صرفا تشکیل پرونده میدن(بعضی مدارس هم که کلا قیدشو زدن و میگن تشکیل نمیدن!) تا اگر سایت محلی برای ثبت نام ترمیمی ها داشت بتونن بسرعت اطلاعات رو وارد کنند

----------


## mpaarshin

من الان از مدرسه ميام گفتن كه ثبت نام كن نمرات رو هم ميفرستيم يعني منطقه ميفرسته اينكه نمرات رو تاثير بدن ديگه دست انوزش و پرورش هستش و ترميم نمرات ربطي به تاثير معدل نداره اصلا بحثش جداست تاثير اگه حذفم بشه ترميم هست

----------


## kiarash23

بچه ها يه سوال...
مهلت ثبت نام ترميم معدل تا چه تاريخيه؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> بچه ها يه سوال...
> مهلت ثبت نام ترميم معدل تا چه تاريخيه؟


برو بپرس به من گفتن تا اخر اين هفته

----------


## arnika

> سلام ب همه کاربران
> من همین الان دقیقا( ۵ اردیبهشت ۹۵ ساعت ۱۶)از مدرسه بزرگسالان شهرمون ک مرکز ثبت نام ترمیم معدله برگشتم!باهمه مدارک کامل رفتم برای ثبت نام ک *مسئول ثبت نام گف این طرح(ترمیم معدل) حذف شده!!!!!!!!*
> میشه یکی بگه اینجا چه خبره؟!؟!؟!؟خودشون ی چیزی میزارن بعد حذف میکنن...


حتمن فردا برو اداره ي استعلام بكن....
حتي اگ + هم بشه بهتره ك شركت كنيم....
اينا فقط ميخان از سروا بكنن...چون خعلي واسشون دردسره

----------


## Hossein.A

دوستان تاثیر مثبت سوابق دقیقا چه ارتباطی با حذف شدن ترمیم معدل داره !؟
مگه جز اینکه در صورت تاثیر مثبت سوابق اونی که نمره درسش بالاتره تاثیر مثبتش بیشتر از کسی هست که نمرش کمتره ؟!

اگه اینطوریه پس دیگه چه دلیلی داره که ترمیم معدل کنسل بشه !؟

----------


## -AMiN-

اگه حذف نشه مثبت میشه...مثبت هم فرقی نداره ینی اونیکه با تو درصد های کنکوریش یکی شده معدلش ازتو بیشتره  اولویتش بالاتر از توعه تو انتخاب رشته(اینطور که از دبیرای کنکوری شنیدم) پس مثبت شد بیخیال معدل !

----------


## MeysAM1999

*تو مدرسه ما که ثبت نام می کنن و چیزی حذف نشده...!*

----------


## Unknown Soldier

بچه ها این خبرو تا میتونید تو خبرگزاریا،گروه تلگرامیا واسه معدل و ... نشر بدید.

ضمن عرض سلام و خدا قوت به نمایندگان محترم در مجلس شورای اسلامی
این نامه صحبت میلیون ها داوطلب کنکور خطاب به شماست؛
نمایندگان  محترم با توجه به رای دیوان عالی عدالت کشور مبنی بر ابطال بندی از طرح  سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو و صحبت های ضد و نقیض هر یک از مسئولین در این  رابطه،مقاومت سازمان سنجش در پذیرش رای و درخواست سازمان فوق الذکر از مجلس  برای استفساریه قانون،خواهشمندم حرف های جمعیت موافقان اجرای رای دیوان  عدالت اداری کشور(در رابطه با باطل کردن تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی به صورت قطعی و  مستقیم) را بخوانید.
از روز اعلام این رای ما دانش آموزان واکنش های  مختلفی داشته ایم اما همانطور که درخبرها بوده است موافقان اجرای رای  دیوان(باطل کردن تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی به صورت قطعی و مستقیم) بیشتر از  مخالفان بوده است.اما صحبت هایی می شود که امکان دارد در مجلس این رای  نادیده گرفته شود.صحبت هایی که دوستان من با تعدادی از نمایندگان داشته اند  این بوده که برای عده ای که معدل آن ها پایین است ترمیم معدل گذاشته شده  است ،اما این راه با توجه به فاصله 1 ماهه تا کنکور بدترین آثار را برای  دانش آموز کنکوری دارد؛چرا که وی باید از حالت تستی خوانی و دوران جمع بندی  دروسش به تشریحی خوانی تغییر حالت دهد که این فاجعه است.در ضمن آموزش و  پرورش هنوز سامانه الکترونیکی را برای ثبت نام طراحی نکرده و ثبت نام با  تکمیل فرم کاغذی و پرداخت هزینه می باشد.یعنی اگر آموزش و پرورش نتواند این  طرح را اجرا کند بسیاری از داوطلبین هم وقت و هم هزینه ای را که کرده اند  برایشان عملا بی سود و فایده است و نگرانی و استرس داوطلبان بیش از پیش می  شود.
تعدادی از اعضای کمسیون می گویند:«که این فشار از سوی انتشاراتی ها  و موسسات کنکوری برای حذف سوابق تحصیلی است و باید معدل به صورت تاثیر  مستقیم اعمال شود.»اما واقعا چه شد؟! آیا در این 2 سال که طرح به صورت  تاثیر مستقیم معدل اجرا شد تاثیرات مفید فراوانی داشت؟ در پاسخ باید بگویم  که این چنین نیست!افزایش تعداد پشت کنکوری ها(افرادی که معدل پایین دارند  اما پشتکار بالا برای به دست آوردن رشته موردعلاقه شان)،خودکشی  داوطلبین،فارغ التحصیلان ناکارآمد،تعداد بیکاران جامعه،جرم،فساد و  بزهکاری،سن ازدوج،پیری جمعیت،فرار مغزها،کاهش زاد و ولد،نبود سیستم آموزشی  هدفمند در سطح کشور حتی در مناطق محروم از توفیقات این طرح سنجش و پذیرش  دانشجو در پی حذف کنکور بوده است.
تاثیر مستقیم معدل طی این دو سال باعث  می شد که عده ای سال سوم دبیرستان را فقط به مطالعه تشریحی خوانی و حفظ  مطالب بپردازند و عملا با گرفتن نمرات بالا در دروس نهایی(19 به بالا)؛ با  تقلب یا بدون تقلب؛ با درصدهای میانگین 40% (با توجه به کارنامه های  داوطلبین کنکور سراسری 1394) قبولی خود را در رشته های پرطرفدار تضمین کنند  و به راحتی جای کسانی که با پشتکار یک سال کنکور را با تمام وجود خوانده  اند منتهی نمرات پایین تری داشته اند بگیرند.از طرفی ما شاهد هستیم که اگر  امتحانات نهایی تعیین کننده تلاش هستند باید تمام کسانیکه نمرات 19 و 20  دارند رتبه های برتر کنکور باشند اما در 80% موارد این چنین  نیست.(رتبه1کنکور 1390رستگار رحمانی بامعدل 13)
چرا امتحانات نهایی تعیین کننده خوبی برای سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان نیست؟
1- ممکن است دانش آموزی در این دوران دچار بیماری و یا حادثه ای ناگوار«مرگ اعضای خانواده و ...» شده باشد.
2- در حوزه های امتحانی تقلب وجود دارد.(علی الخصوص شهرستان ها)
3-  امنیت سوالات بالا نیست؛در همین سال گذشته در برخی حوزه ها سوالات بین  دانش آموزان ردوبدل می شد؛زیرا افراد مسئول حوزه با آنها رابطه خویشاوندی و  فامیلی داشتند . مسئولان آموزش و پرورش انکار می کنند!!
4- پاسخنامه سوالات امتحان نهایی در برخی سوالات(70%مواقع) جای کافی را نداشته و باعث کاهش نمره می شود.
5-  تصحیح سوالات توسط مصحح در بسیاری موارد سلیقه ای و دقت ناکافی است.شاهد  هستیم با اعتراض بر روی نمرات پس از انتشار در اغلب موارد شاهد کاهش یا  افزایش نمرات هستیم
6- تراکنش های مالی بسیار بالا برای برگزاری کلاس  های آمادگی،کتاب ها،آزمون های شبیه سازی(هم اکنون توسط قلمچی،گاج،خیلی سبز  و... به داوطلبان ارائه می شود.) وجود دارد.
7- در برخی مدارس شهرهای بزرگ دبیران زبده برای آموزش وجود دارد اما در شهرستان ها این چنین نیست.
پس  طرح سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو به کمک سوابق تحصیلی نه تنها باعث حذف کنکور و  تراکنش های مالی زیاد آن نشد،بلکه باعث افزایش و سودآوری بسیاری از موسسات  شده است.به همین خاطر از شما درخواست میکنیم که در ایده آل ترین شرایط و  برای حفظ آرامش میان داوطلبانی که چه نمرات بالا و چه نمرات پایین دارند  این طرح از حالت تاثیر مستقیم سوابق(یعنی سوابق تحصیلی چه به نفع یا چه به  ضرر داوطلب باشد باید تاثیر در رتبه اش داشته باشد) خارج و به حالت تاثیر  مثبت (یعنی اگر با سوابق تحصیلی رتبه داوطلب خوب می شود،مورد ملاک باشد،اما  اگر این نمرات باعث ضرر و زیان وی می شود،تاثیری در رتبه نداشته باشد)  قرار گیرد.امیدواریم تاثیر به حالت مثبت شود تا شوک جدیدی به داوطلبان با  نمرات پایین که با تلاش در حال ادامه راه هستند وارد نشود و به راهشان  ادامه دهند.
لازم به یاد آوریست؛تمام صحبت های ما جمعیت موافقان رای دیوان عدالت اداری با سند،دلیل و مدرک است که حاضر به ارائه آن هستیم./
با سپاس از شما

----------


## khaan

> بچه ها يه سوال...
> مهلت ثبت نام ترميم معدل تا چه تاريخيه؟


شهرما که تا 15 اردیبهشت مهلت داره بعضی شهرا شاید زودتر و دیرتر هم بشه.

----------


## khaan

> اگه حذف نشه مثبت میشه...مثبت هم فرقی نداره ینی اونیکه با تو درصد های کنکوریش یکی شده معدلش ازتو بیشتره  اولویتش بالاتر از توعه تو انتخاب رشته(اینطور که از دبیرای کنکوری شنیدم) پس مثبت شد بیخیال معدل !


نه اینطور نیست. تاثیر سوابق روی تراز هست. انتخاب رشته هم با تراز هست. ممکنه درصدای شما خیلی بهتر باشه ولی به خاطر تاثیر قطعی و غیرمثبت ترازت از کسی که درصدایی پایین تر داره کمتر باشه.

----------


## -AMiN-

> نه اینطور نیست. تاثیر سوابق روی تراز هست. انتخاب رشته هم با تراز هست. ممکنه درصدای شما خیلی بهتر باشه ولی به خاطر تاثیر قطعی و غیرمثبت ترازت از کسی که درصدایی پایین تر داره کمتر باشه.


تاثیر مثبت و عرض کردم !
تاثیر قطعی قضیه ش فرق داره کاملا

----------


## khaan

> تاثیر مثبت و عرض کردم !
> تاثیر قطعی قضیه ش فرق داره کاملا


فرقی نمیکنه تاثیر مثبت هم همون تاثیر قطعی هست منتهی برای کسایی اعمال میشه که ترازشون با انجام تاثیر بهتر بشه. 
ابتدا ترازها رو بدون تاثیر به دست میارن بعدش تمام سوابق تحصیلی رو برای همه تاثیر میدن و ترازهای جدید رو تولید میکنن و هرکسی دوتا تراز به دست میاره یکی با تاثیر و یکی بی تاثیر.  در تاثیر مثبت هرکدومش که ترازبهتری برای داوطلب باشه اون رو در کارنامه کنکور لحاظ میکنن. یکسان بودن درصد ها و ... وجود نداره.

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> فرقی نمیکنه تاثیر مثبت هم همون تاثیر قطعی هست منتهی برای کسایی اعمال میشه که ترازشون با انجام تاثیر بهتر بشه. 
> ابتدا ترازها رو بدون تاثیر به دست میارن بعدش تمام سوابق تحصیلی رو برای همه تاثیر میدن و ترازهای جدید رو تولید میکنن و هرکسی دوتا تراز به دست میاره یکی با تاثیر و یکی بی تاثیر.  در تاثیر مثبت هرکدومش که ترازبهتری برای داوطلب باشه اون رو در کارنامه کنکور لحاظ میکنن. یکسان بودن درصد ها و ... وجود نداره.



درود.

باتوجه ب این حرفی ک شما زدید یعنی اگه هم تاثیر معدل + بشه. اونوقت بازم بچه هایی ک معدلشون کم هست ضرر میکنن؟ مثلا یه نفر مثله من با معدل 17 مثلا اگه بدون تاثیر کنکور

 رتبش بشه 2000 اونوقت با تاثیر مثبت چقد جا ب جا میکنه؟ :Yahoo (5): (آخه شنیدم میگن تاثیر + عین تاثیر قطعی نیس ک رتبه رو کلی جا ب جا کنه )

----------


## ata.beheshti

غلط کرده گفته من ثبت نام کردم ۲۰ام هم گفتن بیا کارتتو بگیر تو تبریز توی یه ناحیه فقط ۳ نفر!!!!!!!!ثبت نام کردن....

----------


## m a h s a

با اینکه معدلم خیطه
دوست ندارم حذف بشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hossein.A

> درود.
> 
> باتوجه ب این حرفی ک شما زدید یعنی اگه هم تاثیر معدل + بشه. اونوقت بازم بچه هایی ک معدلشون کم هست ضرر میکنن؟ مثلا یه نفر مثله من با معدل 17 مثلا اگه بدون تاثیر کنکور
> 
>  رتبش بشه 2000 اونوقت با تاثیر مثبت چقد جا ب جا میکنه؟(آخه شنیدم میگن تاثیر + عین تاثیر قطعی نیس ک رتبه رو کلی جا ب جا کنه )


سلام خسته نباشید .
تراز شما تو هر درسی جداست . و بستگی به این داره میانگین نمرات کل دانش اموزانی که در اون درس امتحان دادن چنده !
فرضا اگه میانگین 16 باشه اونوقت تراز اون درس شما نسبت به کسی که فرضا 18 گرفته کمتره ! ولی در کل تاثیرش واسه شما مثبته چون از میانگین نمرات کل دانش اموزان تو اون درس ، نمرتون بیشتره !
واسه همین نمیشه حساب کرد چقدر جابه جا میشه ! چون واسه هر درس کاملا فرق داره !

----------

